# Leaving spain, help please



## lolaspain (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi, i am a canadian, i have lived in spain for 2 years and have decided to move back to canada after 5 years of being away. I have allllll of my stuff in boxes. and wanted to know if anyone can recommend a way to move my stuff from Asturias to Vancouver, bc. Any help, tips, companies???? would be greatly appreciated

I don´t have enough stuff to rent out a full container. when i moved to spain with my now ex husband we where able to rent out a space of a container. but now i am moving half that amount to canada. so i don´t even know if they will let me rent out that little space of the container.... i am so lostmovi 

Cheers, and thanks, lola


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lolaspain said:


> Hi, i am a canadian, i have lived in spain for 2 years and have decided to move back to canada after 5 years of being away. I have allllll of my stuff in boxes. and wanted to know if anyone can recommend a way to move my stuff from Asturias to Vancouver, bc. Any help, tips, companies???? would be greatly appreciated
> 
> I don´t have enough stuff to rent out a full container. when i moved to spain with my now ex husband we where able to rent out a space of a container. but now i am moving half that amount to canada. so i don´t even know if they will let me rent out that little space of the container.... i am so lostmovi
> 
> Cheers, and thanks, lola


I wish I could recommend someone - the best I can think atm is to click the link on the right...'Get International Move Quotes' & see what is there

another idea might be to have a look at our Canada Forum Canada Expat Forum for Expats Living in Canada - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - there are bound to have been people moving from Europe to Canada - maybe ask there too


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Even if you aren't a student, this might be useful: cheap student movers and accommodation directories -


----------



## lolaspain (Dec 19, 2011)

Thankyou for the tip  cheers


----------

